# 2013 6th Annual Colby Classic CAFAC "Shoot for a Cure" - Official Thread



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I plan on being there. Signed up online for the 12:15 shooting line on Saturday if possible.

I guess I should start practicing..........


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

List of who's coming. (self updating each time somebody registers)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0ArEJyMgxuw2SdEZQbmFIajZIcFhjU0ZDSzdzNXBnMkE&output=html

Gilles


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Sorry the who's coming list has to be updated by hand. Will be as current as possible.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Bursting at the seams already

Friday 5PM line is open
Friday 7PM line is full
Saturday 9:45 line , 3 spots left
Saturday 12:15 line is full


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

We've added a 3rd line for Saturday

7:45 AM for all those early folks


working on more room Friday night

Thanks for your support

Gilles


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Is there any special fund raisers happening for the shoot this year. Hair being cut or ???


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

cheaplaughs said:


> Is there any special fund raisers happening for the shoot this year. Hair being cut or ???


Yes we do, we have a young girl from London who is donating her hair to locks for love. Her mom's friend started her 2nd round of chemotherapy on monday as her breast cancer has spread to her lungs.

https://www.facebook.com/RylisShootingForACause

If you want to rally behind Ryli I can send you a pledge sheet.

Gilles


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Any way we can see a more up to date list of EVERYONE who is coming, not just those who have registered on line? List seems rather short, and awful hard to sell the fact that the lines are full when you only see 30 people registered.




ontario moose said:


> List of who's coming. (self updating each time somebody registers)
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0ArEJyMgxuw2SdEZQbmFIajZIcFhjU0ZDSzdzNXBnMkE&output=html
> 
> Gilles


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

will do fifi.. we are busting at the seams again, and I've opened up a 7:45 AM line now which is up to 9 archers.

Gilles


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Good Luck Folks ,won't be able to attend year.The family and I are heading to Cuba.


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

FiFi said:


> Any way we can see a more up to date list of EVERYONE who is coming, not just those who have registered on line? List seems rather short, and awful hard to sell the fact that the lines are full when you only see 30 people registered.


Hey FiFi

Here is the link to the list of currently registered shooters and times.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0ArEJyMgxuw2SdEZQbmFIajZIcFhjU0ZDSzdzNXBnMkE&output=html


----------



## N8trby (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow! This is Great Gilles. Was out 2 years ago with Excal but this year out with the Mathews. Can't wait missed it last year but had a Blast when was there in '10.


----------



## N8trby (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow! This is Great Gilles. Was out 2 years ago with Excal but this year out with the Mathews. Can't wait missed it last year but had a Blast when was there in '10.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

N8trby said:


> Wow! This is Great Gilles. Was out 2 years ago with Excal but this year out with the Mathews. Can't wait missed it last year but had a Blast when was there in '10.


we worked hard this year too.. see you friday night.. packed house again this year


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

THINK PINK ! This is the Archery Social Event of the Year ! See you tomorrow !
Glen


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

How's it going. Any results yet


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Kim Weiler won for the women and Craig Voorn won men. Mr.Perkins was taken out by Crispin in a closest to centre after both tied at a perfect 66.
I think the final x-count was 1871? and the final count was over $11,000 raised from the weekend! 
Lets beat that number next year!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

I would like to thank all involved with the organization of this event.
Myself and the rest of the misfits from addicted archery had a blast and tons of laughs over the entire weekend.
Even though some of us dnf. 
Will not miss another year

Tinker 

Ps dam good cupcakes and hot sauce!!


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Congrats to Kim and Craig,sounds like the best shooters in Canada showed up.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Thread unstuck, congrats to everyone! :tea:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

this sums up the event .. nice words .. for those not on FB 

Thank you to everyone that was involved in this great event. Thank you to the shooters, the sponsors, the people and companies that donated, the volunteers that worked so tirelessly. Thank you to the employees at The Bow Shop and The Gun Room. Thank you to the Management at Shooters Choice.

Thank you to Ryli for her donation of her beautiful hair to make someones post cancer life a little better. Thank you to Tanya's family for coming and allowing us to support you at this difficult time.

My heartfelt gratitude can't be expressed enough. I am so proud to be an archer and a part of this event.

Chris Priester.


----------

